# Where to get car parts



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all. Where might I find car bits and pieces in Italy - something like a halfords?

Thanks.

Sean.


----------



## alaric (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks. I stopped at a local place which was advertising parts, and a grumpy italian fella found a set of snow chains for me; for use on the drive home from Bristol tomorrow. Only 50 euros.

Sean.


----------

